

Show HN: Eefgilm - a gem for organizing your Gemfile - enilsen16
https://github.com/enilsen16/Eefgilm

======
petepete
What causes the change in colour of the additional arguments (:git, :require)
and the 'end' keyword in the demo gif? Not really important but the difference
stood out and made what is otherwise a useful comparison more complicated.

Other than that, looks good - I've seen some pretty awful Gemfiles in my time.
I try to keep them well-formatted with useful comments (some gem names aren't
particularly descriptive) so I don't need if for my current projects.

~~~
enilsen16
Looks like it has something to do with the how that particular syntax
highlighting was done. I actually just removed the gif because it also doesn't
reflect Eefgilm's newest additions.

Yes, We put the gem together to help clean up terrible gemfiles. There are
currently over 400,000 gemfiles on Github that are using `source
[http://rubygems.org`](http://rubygems.org`) instead of `source
[https://rubygems.org`](https://rubygems.org`). Eefgilm also works great for
new projects.

~~~
hijk
So, you are going to write a script that uses the GitHub API to walk the list
of [http://rubygems](http://rubygems) repos, and open an issue on each one,
suggesting the use of Eefgilm, right?

~~~
enilsen16
Thats the plan :P

